# Splines for counter-top & filling knot holes



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Going to begin working on a walnut bathroom vanity counter top. So here are a couple of questions:

1. Going to cut splines to edge join the boards. Each end of the counter top will be between two bathroom walls..so they will not be seen. How deep should the groove for the spline be cut and how wide should the spline be?

2. After planning I now have holes were the knots were. How do you go about filling them?

Thanks!


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

How thick is the top? And how wide? If it's an inch and a quarter or more thick, and 6 feet or less wide, I wouldn't bother with the splines.

Experience: My island counter top is 8 feet long and 3 and a half feet wide and made of walnut. I also have a small (36 inch) counter top in a "hutch" that holds a wall oven. Each board is about 4 inches wide and the top is just over an inch and a quarter thick. No splines, no biscuits. Just glue and clamps (lots of clamps!)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree with Charlie. I wouldn't say I've made a lot of countertops, table tops and vanity tops compared to some of the guys on here, but I've done the splines, bisquits and dowels and for what you're doing I'd just glue it up. If you're set on a spline, I'd go 1/4" deep and wide.

As for filling the holes, you didn't mention how big they were. You can cut plugs, make buterflies, fill with epoxy, (insert things I've forgot or don't know about yet), smaller holes can be filled with a mix of glue and sawdust….....

Edit, the brackets I used cut out some of it.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Holes in walnut also look VERY cool filled with epoxy and turquoise grit or another colored stone that would fit the general scheme of the room.


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

The counter top will be 21-3/4" wide x just shy of 9' long. The boards are planned down to 7/8" thick.

Considering on using 1/8" luan for the spines.

Charlie…interesting idea about the use of colored stone. Where do you pick this up at?

This afternoon on my way home from work I picked up a can of epoxy resin and hardner from Marine West to fill in the holes. I am going to be ordering some dark walnut dye from Rockler tomorrow to mix in with the epoxy.

Right now I am thinking of using 4 to 6 Rockler bar clamps (http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=29076&site=ROCKLER). Do you think that will be enough?


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd forget about splines and biscuits and all that unnecessary complications. simple glue joints will do fine.

depending on the width of the individual pieces, 4-6 clamps is about half what I'd have on hand. You may not need them all, but then again you might!

don't forget to put some finish all the ends, the bottom, and the edges of the sink and tap cut outs…..

How you gonna scribe it to fit?I use two inch wide strips of corplast and hot melt glue to fasten them. . If yer walls are wavy- and they will be…., use your block plane to shave to fit. And If you try to be to precise, you will have problems getting it in better to be 1/16 undersized than bang-on precise. good luck.

Eric


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would forget about the splines, just another way to mess up a project w/o adding anything. I would however use a waterproof glue in an application like this. Inlay materials can be found here.


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

True it has been awhile….will start sealing the countertop tomorrow. Since the photo below I have removed it from the bathroom to the spare bedroom. Will be using Waterlox as my sealer.


----------

